# A burden to society.



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

GOOD MORNING!!

One of the many other things that I am worried about is that I keep feeling like I am a burden to society etc. I'm doing everything I can to not be. This also probably why I isolate myself so much.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I often feel the same but fuck it


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

It bloody sucks doesn't it?

Gah! Don't know what to do.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

hazelnutta said:


> GOOD MORNING!!
> 
> One of the many other things that I am worried about is that I keep feeling like I am a burden to society etc. I'm doing everything I can to not be. This also probably why I isolate myself so much.


Yeah it's 1:50am here... "good morning" lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

Hazel...points finger at you  ...Youre a lovley person and i love you,now dont be silly..youre not a burden to anyone.Same to Pablo...you two rock.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Australia is nice its the middle of the night here and everybody has gone to bed


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

whats everyone doing im feeling pretty wasted


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Australia is the best place to live.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

im getting wasted.How have you been Pablo.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Im alright just been out and got back and everybody else has gone back to get some and im here on the internet :lol: how are you?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

Did I read that right?..you mean "get some" right. didnt you want any of whatever it was... :wink: ?.anyway........lol.....Tricky question with a long answar that I wont bore you with and cant be arsed to write anyway,im ok thankyou..Did you have a good night then?


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Let's all get wasted!!

Lol. Now back to the topic.

I honestly am confused what society wants from me. I'm also refusing to compromise to what the society views as the norm. Why can't they accept that we are all different and that we live lives differently and we all make mistakes, stuff ups.

Gotta remind myself all the time too that I am HUMAN of flesh and blood I'm made.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Whatever what was going around wasnt offered to me :lol: nah its just when going out with old school friends now at my age they are mostly now paired off so they go back home to whatever and I go home and fire up the internet weeey heey  life is great :lol:

sorry wont hijack your thread any more hazelnutta


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

It's all good Poblo. I don't mind anyone having a convo on this thread. Makes it more fun and yeah lol


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

hazelnutta said:


> Let's all get wasted!!
> 
> Lol. Now back to the topic.
> 
> ...


 I think we treat ourselves harder than society or anybody else out there ever does


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

hazelnutta said:


> I honestly am confused what society wants from me. I'm also refusing to compromise to what the society views as the norm. Why can't they accept that we are all different and that we live lives differently and we all make mistakes, stuff ups.
> 
> Gotta remind myself all the time too that I am HUMAN of flesh and blood I'm made.


Im sorry im getting wasted in your thread Hazel,how rude of me......  
I thin k you should just be your lovley self...I dont play by the rules either that much.Society is so conditioned with its beleifs of whats acceptable and whats not.
youve got people becoming doctors because their parents wanted them to...
People beleiving in god because theyre scared not to[no offence to anyone meant]
People settleing down having 2.4 kids because they think they are suposed to...
Very few do what they want to because they feel society or their family will frown on them........it makes me very sad.

Whatever you do Hazel,fufill your dreams and dont let society stiffle youre potential.You can be whoever you want to be ,we all have our own path,destiny and dreams,only we can walk in our shoes..........i allways say dont judge me untill youve walked a mile in my shoes....dont compromise hun.

That was to many words,i struggled but one more thing;i have noticed recently more people trying to break out of the old stryuctures of society or as i call it the system.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I guess we do ey. 
Wow, what a lovely day outside  the sun is shining n the grass is green. Time for some Spring cleaning.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Well just as things are geting going I think id better go to bed as its way past my bedtime its been brief but lots of love and best wishes to you spirt and hazelnutta hope you have a good night/day


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

Poblo said:


> Whatever what was going around wasnt offered to me :lol: nah its just when going out with old school friends now at my age they are mostly now paired off so they go back home to whatever and I go home and fire up the internet weeey heey  life is great :lol:


Oh  .....I know what you mean.Though I struggle to beleive that you dont get offered some of what was going around...whatever it was.[lol to hell with it..you cant blame a girl for trying :lol: its not the drink honestly][im not hijacking Hazel just thought it would be rude not to reply to Pablo]


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

Goodnight Pablo.Love yas.thanks goodluck 2 u 2.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Poblo and Spirit for your kind words. 
I wish people who say, "by this age you should be doing this and that blah blah" could just shut up.

I haven't got a career yet. Didn't work much after High school. I kno I haven't reached my goals yet but I am going to and I will. But i want to get better first.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

Blimey slow down woman.....no rush.....I havnt got a career yet,havnt fufilled all my goals yet either.....and im ghessing youre alot younger than me and youre struggleing with dpd.
I cant beleive ive become a bit of a lightwight..its been a while.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I will be 27 years old in two weeks.

19th of September... this month.

How old are you Spirit, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I think one of our problems, as a group, is that we are not enough of a burden. We are unnoticed even though between 1 and 3 percent of the western population get this at some point.

I said to my Dad. If we all walked out of our basement apartments and went outside and punched the first person we saw in the face then suddenly there would be money for research.

We need to make more noise.
Join Erin's cause. The more people they represent the more power they have to work on our behalf. Real research through NODID. Not theories. But hard science..


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

I dont mind..Ill be 30 in november....though i act stupid, in real life im actually very mature....ye right..
im older within me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

I just got up and fell over :lol: ..im such a lightweight.


----------

